# Apple AirPlay issues



## jerremy (Jan 18, 2013)

Has:

Verizon Fios w/ wifi
2 iPhones
1 Dennon Receiver using zone 2
Apple TV

Issue is that 1 of the phones will often connect to the apple TV for airplay function to play on zone 2 and it shows the song to be playing but no music. Checked volume levels everything is normal. 2nd phone works fine.

Can it be a problem if the Dennon and the Apple TV are both available for airplay?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The problem is that you cannot use a digital audio source (ApPleTV) in zone 2 (another thread discussion)..it must be an analog source ...you will need to purchase an DIGITAL to ANALOG converter like this one (not to be confused with analog to digital like the one Radio Shack sells)...Use the optical out of the AppleTv to the converter and plug the analog output of the converter into CD or some other analog source...then use that source for AppleTv in Zone2....there are cheaper ones but we only use this brand in our installs and it works and sounds very well...:T ...Welcome to HTS by the way :wave:

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Audio-To-Analog-Converter/dp/B0013LWK3A/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1370263670&sr=8-17&keywords=analog+to+digital+converter


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you check the volume levels on the phones too? They can still be adjusted during airplay. One could be all the way down or muted.


----------



## jerremy (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah, he has a wireless range extender. We rebooted that and things seem to be working ok for now. but this has been an ongoing issue before the range extender was added.


----------



## dave743 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a Denon 3313 and had similar issues getting music to air play on zone 2. There is a sequence need to get it to work right. Send music to Zone 1 first then change Zone 2 to the same Multimedia once music is playing through zone 2 you can change zone 1 or just turn it off. Hope that helps

Dave


----------

